# Open Basement Ceiling



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Had a request for estimate to spray a ceiling in a residential basement. Folks are wanting all the duct work, electrical, pipes etc. in ceiling painted black. I guess they don't like drywall or drop ceilings...what type of product would work well for this? Thanks in advance


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Regular flat paint.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

No prime? No dtm? Almost sounds too easy


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

ddelaney said:


> No prime? No dtm? Almost sounds too easy


I always like to prime, is their any bare wood?
If their is use oil primer on wood so it doesn't bleed true even if the color is black you will still see it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Why would they want all that exposed anyway? Grunge look? Just make sure they actually have enough money to pay you and aren't trying to skip out on sheetrock. 

I'd spec in DTM as it will stick to most of what you mentioned. A flat/matte black should work, unless these guys want some sort of super gloss black. 

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

This basement utility room was done with SW black dryfall, no primer. Their budget was tight, sw rep said adhesion will not be a problem but some bleeding MAY happen over time, as woodcoyote mentioned. I was very surprised that it did hit the floor dry with the ceiling at 7.5 ft.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

PRC said:


> This basement utility room was done with SW black dryfall, no primer. Their budget was tight, sw rep said adhesion will not be a problem but some bleeding MAY happen over time, as woodcoyote mentioned. I was very surprised that it did hit the floor dry with the ceiling at 7.5 ft.



I did mine that same flat black, People love it....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> I did mine that same flat black, People love it....


I agree we have done many in white, but that black looks awesome!


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

How did you determine the volume needed? How big of a ceiling did you do and how much did you use?


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow the black dryfall makes unfinished look pretty finished, with out googling how much a gallon and does it seem to cover and go far?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Krittterkare said:


> Wow the black dryfall makes unfinished look pretty finished, with out googling how much a gallon and does it seem to cover and go far?


That ceiling was 10x14, took about 2 gal. That is 1 good coat. Comes in 5's only.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Just wondering if you had to worry about painting over any of the words written on plumbing/ gas pipes.




http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Joseph said:


> Just wondering if you had to worry about painting over any of the words written on plumbing/ gas pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mask valve handles and such. If there is a product label plate I tape over them just in case. Pictures help you remember where the masking is.


----------

